# Jesster's Build Thread



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*The Build: Jess's 2000 Audi S4 2.7t Quattro 6 speed*








The goal behind purchasing the car and building it is to be featured on the cover of a magazine... whether it be Eurotuner, European Car, Performance VW it doesn't really matter. I just want to spread the word and do things differently on a B5 so that people can be inspired to try new things as well. Being in the scene for 6+ years... it gets old to see RS4 reps, coilovers, and ecodes (nothing wrong at all with that... just want to do things different). This car will not be a show queen, but at the same time it will not be my daily driver. 
Bought the car in May of 2008... never really drove the car, just put it straight into the shop and began buying parts and tearing into it. Car came mainly stock w/ just a chip, exhaust, Bilstein shocks and H&R springs (all have since been removed). The first step was removing the majority of the interior. Then pulling the motor for Stage 3. Then came the bodywork. Last thing to be done is suspension. It has truely been a love/hate relationship with this car but it will all be worth it when I'm finished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Background: I am a 20 year old college student out of a town called Bellingham, WA about 90 miles north of Seattle. The majority of my teen years were spent loving euros.... my true love being the B5 Audi. It started out with a pretty riced out 96 A4 with a full Reiger kit and neon underglow







Next came a few more stock (ish) B5's before I got to my first REAL car which was a stock 2001 Santorin blue A4. I modded the car the way I wanted to at the time (style has changed a ton) and the car was featured in the August 06 issue of Eurotuner (picture below). Car was then sold and after going through a few more cars I landed myself in a 99.5 VW JTI (also featured in Eurotuner by the owner after myself). I bought the car with the majority of the mods already finished. After sifting through a few more cars I found the car I really loved, a 2001 silver Stage 3 S4. I had sold the car due to some financial issues... but now have bought the 2000 S4 that you'll see in this thread. Anyway... enough of the crap about me.... onto the cars.
2001 Audi A4 









99.5 VW GTI









2001 Audi S4 ASP Stage 3









So here is what the car looked like when I purchased it in May 2008:


















Figured I should probably do a mod list, so here we go:
*Exterior: *
-Full respray in Bentley black (no additives)
-Pulled fenders
-Shaved upper and lower moldings
-Shaved sidemarkers
-Molded grill into hood
-Euro trunk with shaved lines and shaved plate recess
-Smoothed/shaved Seidl front bumper w/ OEM RS4 mesh
-OEM RS4 grill 
-Ecode headlights w/ 3000K 55W HID lowbeams and 5000K 55W HID Highbeams
*Interior:*
-Chocolate brown leather Status Ring seats
-Brown leather doorcard inserts and shift boot
-Reupholstered brown headliner
-Gloss black Autotech Bolt in rollcage
-Piano black interior trim
-UUC Rob Knob II shift knob
-Autometer boost gauge
-OEM MKIV R32 steering wheel
-Custom rear seat delete
*Motor/Drivetrain:*
-OEM RS4 PJ K04 turbos and inlets
-10SecS4 Fueling kit
-Custom downpipes and dual exhaust
-Clutchmasters Stage 3/4 clutch
-OEM 710n diverter valves
-Black Samco hose kit
-EvoMS Intake
-B&M short shifter
-JHM Shift bushings
*Suspension/Wheels:*
-17x8.5" and 17x9" Fikse FM10 wheels
-205/45/17 BFGoodrich G-Force KDW 2 tires
-Front: Bilstein Shocks w/ Universal Air Aero Sport Bags
-Rear: Bagyard rear strut/bag combo (Bilstein shocks with Contitech bags)
-5 Gallon Chrome tank
-VIAIR 480cc compressor
-1/4" Line
-8 SMC Valves
-EAI 7-switch box
-FBI Rides digital gauge

Here is what the car looked like after a few weeks of owning it *Keep in mind the wheels shown in photos are just rollers. I have different wheels going on the car when it is finished:


















Next it was time to pull the motor:




































Started on some of the bodywork, but meanwhile got the motor back in the car:









Pictures of the initial bodywork. We first heated the fenders with a heatgun, then rolled out the lips using a fender roller. Next came alot of time with a hammer and a dolly:



























My roommate and I have been the ones working on the car, and he has also been building his 1983 Rabbit at the same time:


















Here is how it looks now:









Here are pictures of the car before it went in for final bodywork at JMI Motoring in Arlington, WA. Keep in mind I have no experience with bodywork so that is probably why it looks so bad. Jeff Miller at JMI should be able to clean it up nicely though







This car has been pretty much a big "expiriment" so alot of the things I'm learning along the way. Luckily for me, most of the things I've done wrong can or have been fixed easily. It's been a great learning experience though and well worth it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



























More pics of progress coming soon. Bodywork and paint will be finished within a week or two! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Jesster at 10:16 PM 10/9/2008_

_Modified by Jesster at 11:02 PM 10/9/2008_

_Modified by Jesster at 9:00 PM 10/23/2008_

_Modified by Jesster at 12:32 AM 10/29/2008_

_Modified by Jesster at 11:36 PM 5/14/2009_


_Modified by Jesster at 4:07 PM 7/27/2009_


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

gonna look nice and clean, props


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (bronz)*

thats going to look great, im very interested on how your air ride is going to work out


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_thats going to look great, im very interested on how your air ride is going to work out

x2


----------



## Weeman11 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

*subscribed*


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Weeman11)*

Interesting.....


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*More stuff*

Here are a few pictures of seats going in the car and the wheels. Please excuse some of these for being poor quality. Alot of the photos are taken from my iPhone and not a real digital camera, but I promise some good shots will be up soon!
Seats:









Wheels still need to be refinished. These tires are off now and BFGoodrich G-force KDW 2's with some stretchhh will be going on:


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: More stuff (Jesster)*

Looking great dude. I wanted to do that color had I snagged a set of seats up. Looks better on black though than silver. One thing, your not concerned about that slight tire difference with the staggered wheels? Same size tire on all 4 wheels?


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: More stuff (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_Looking great dude. I wanted to do that color had I snagged a set of seats up. Looks better on black though than silver. One thing, your not concerned about that slight tire difference with the staggered wheels? Same size tire on all 4 wheels?

Thanks man. Tire size will be the same (205/45/17), just different wheel size (17x8.5" and 17x9") From my experience (and others I've talked to) I almost feel like the whole staggered on AWD thing is WAY overexaggerated. It's one of those things that someone said and everyone took it and ran with it. Obviously it isn't ideal for handling purposes, but neither are really stretched tires and air ride I guess http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I don't race my car and don't really do much hard driving other than spirited driving with friends so I don't think it'll be much of an affect on me. My roommate ran 18x8.5 and 18x10.5 on his MKIV R32 for thousands of miles with no issues whatsoever.... so I'm not too worried about it.
On another note... post REAL pictures of your car!! Good grief man... I check your thread almost everyday in hopes that SOMEONE will at least sneak into your garage to snap a few pics but all I am left with is those horrible horrible little camera phone shots...







I'm anxious to see the stance and how the car looks with the new wheels. If you wouldn't have done the copper lips, I probably would've stolen the idea and done copper centers on these Fikse wheels







Would've been nuts!


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: More stuff (Jesster)*

Just realized what you were actually asking, Mike. I prefer a little more stretch in the rear so I think the 205 on a 9 will be perfect for the rear and front really doesn't matter much to me as long as it is stretched enough to get the fender to sit well with the tire. Hopefully the sizing is what I imagine it will look like, if not I can always swap them out for something different. We'll see!


----------



## ballaholic (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: More stuff (Jesster)*

i think what Mike was saying is that if you run the same size on all four, the overall diameter will be different between the front and back. im not gonna be a buzzkill like some people, and i agree that it a little over exaggerated, but its something i would look into. IMHO


----------



## chaos2984 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: More stuff (ballaholic)*

must be nice to have endless money for a car. I wish i got handouts from my parents while inschool for a car. 
does look nice but i think the seats are unrealistic unless ur building it for a race car


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: More stuff (chaos2984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaos2984* »_must be nice to have endless money for a car. I wish i got handouts from my parents while inschool for a car. 
does look nice but i think the seats are unrealistic unless ur building it for a race car 

I just lost all respect for you. That was a very *ignorant and immature * thing to say. Do you know anything about him? That stereotypical remark flies rampant around here. Don't assume. Makes you look a fool.


----------



## quikveedb2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: More stuff (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_Don't assume. Makes you look a fool.


qft. who cares where he gets his mod bucks anyway? and whats wrong with the seats? they'll be just as funtional as the stock ones, it's not like you need to get past them to get in the back seat. i would miss my butt warmer, though. if i stopped drinking, eating out, snowboarding, biking, and doing all the other stuff i do for fun i'd have lots more money to spend on my car, so what does it matter to you how people allocate thier money? i, for one, am excited to see the direction he takes, as he's trying to avoid the norm around here, which is so played out and getting (is) boring anyway...
if you want more money for your car, find investments that create passive income, and reduce your liabilities. working for an hourly wage never made anyone rich. food for though.
OT, carry on.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: More stuff (quikveedb2)*

well said^

who cares where the money is coming from, it looks like its gonna be a great build. wish i could pull it off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chaos2984 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: More stuff (kish0000)*

its about the respect. For someone to take there hard earned money and put into a car on their own and call it their own is different from getting money from mom and dad. that requiers no effort at all. And thats how this society has to value of money. That's y this country is as ****ed up as it is. Everyone spending spending spending and having no respect for money and buying **** they cant afford. It gives it a different angle of view when u can say that your money went into your own car. 
But yea i never said anything about the build. What he wants to do is gonna be nice. but the seats get old fast. I had a set of MOMO bucket race seats in another car i owned and they got old fast. So i switched to the MOMO reclining race seats.


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: More stuff (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_
I just lost all respect for you. 

You had any for him? Didn't think anyone else did.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: More stuff (chaos2984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaos2984* »_its about the respect. For someone to take there hard earned money and put into a car on their own and call it their own is different from getting money from mom and dad. that requiers no effort at all. And thats how this society has to value of money. That's y this country is as ****ed up as it is. Everyone spending spending spending and having no respect for money and buying **** they cant afford. It gives it a different angle of view when u can say that your money went into your own car. 
But yea i never said anything about the build. What he wants to do is gonna be nice. but the seats get old fast. I had a set of MOMO bucket race seats in another car i owned and they got old fast. So i switched to the MOMO reclining race seats.


----------



## Weeman11 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: More stuff (chaos2984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaos2984* »_ its about the respect. 

This build thread is sopposed to be about the *respect* and love for making a car unique. And according the pics above, their looks to be alot of time and effort going into this car from his own hands. I don't know how much stuff you do to your S4, but pulling the motor, flaring the fenders and shaving the moldings is obviously something not just anyone will attempt. Sure you can go to work all day and make all this money, so you can pay someone else to work on your car... sounds cool. Anyways, you may have this *respect* for the value money, but maybe you should learn how to give respect to people, especially when you know nothing about the person.
Can't wait to see the pics of it painted. hurry up and post pics Jess




_Modified by Weeman11 at 9:47 PM 10-12-2008_


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: More stuff (Weeman11)*

Thanks for all the kind words guys! I appreciate it. Just FYI, my parents paid for $5k of my first car. The rest of the cars you see here and all the mods have been paid for by yours truely so I think someone should get their facts straight before running their mouth







Anyway.... had a chance to stop by the shop this weekend! Here are some updated photos. Again, apologize for the poor quality. I'll have some high quality pics as soon as the car is primered this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: More stuff (Jesster)*

Jess, this is looking awesome dude. Congrats on doing something different, to hell with the haters. (I can't even imagine what half the haterz on AW are gonna say







)















BTW, you still have those DTM reps? I've been looking for some...


----------



## chaos2984 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: More stuff (rennis)*

well i appologize for my comments then. but around here is all what mommy and daddy buy them around here. And they think they are the **** just because there mommy and daddy bought them a benz audi or bmw.


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: More stuff (chaos2984)*

^ you can't qualify an apology with a "But" sentence afterwards. It means you're not really apologizing.
Not to further the issue, but just had to say...


----------



## chaos2984 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: More stuff (rennis)*

sorry i ment around my area.


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: More stuff (chaos2984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaos2984* »_sorry i ment around my area. 

Well don't generalize. My parents didn't buy me crap... and I probably speak for just about everyone in this forum. 
Oh unless they live near you apparently.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: More stuff (PhunkFX)*

Sheesh, people with Audis whine more than people with VWs. Car is gonig to look great!! I am hoping you will be able to pull off the 17s the the Air(my only concern with this car(17s look tiny on the b5)). The mud work is coming along nice! Are you going to be blending the pulled fender into the bumpers?


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: More stuff (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Sheesh, people with Audis whine more than people with VWs. Car is gonig to look great!! I am hoping you will be able to pull off the 17s the the Air(my only concern with this car(17s look tiny on the b5)). The mud work is coming along nice! Are you going to be blending the pulled fender into the bumpers?

Haha thanks. Yeah if you think this is whiney... take a gander over at the B5S4 forum on Audiworld right now. Haha I love audiworld drama







As for the wheels looking to small, that has been a bit of a concern for me, but I think as long as I'm low enough it should look fine. I like the look of a smaller wheel as long as it's not TOO small. And yes, the pulled fenders and bumpers are blended together.. should look nice!


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: More stuff (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_
take a gander over at the B5S4 forum on Audiworld right now. Haha I love audiworld drama









Holy effing sh*t Jess! WTF happened over there? DBadged's post is the craziest thing I've seen on-line in a long time. wow.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: More stuff (rennis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rennis* »_
Holy effing sh*t Jess! WTF happened over there? DBadged's post is the craziest thing I've seen on-line in a long time. wow. 

Hahaha I know. I'm getting fed up with it over there. I decided to stand up for myself for once and that's what it turns into... haha. Whatever though, I could really care less what they think.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Build looks great, good luck and drive safe!
BTW, I cant make any sense of whats going on on audi world, what happened?


_Modified by NYEuroTuner at 7:34 PM 10-13-2008_


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (NYEuroTuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYEuroTuner* »_
BTW, I cant make any sense of whats going on on audi world, what happened?


LOL, you guys ever take a gander at the fighting between drag time slips and FATS time fights over on Audizine... things get ugly over there too.


----------



## a2_cruiser (May 8, 2004)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*

throw me an im id love to drive up and check out the car sometime.


----------



## AudiTypE-S4 (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: (a2_cruiser)*

Wow nice work!
Bump for you doing something different. 
I'm about finished with the GO stuff on my car, I'm ready for the SHOW.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

wow that is a sweet ass garage!
are those abarths real? or replicas, and what is that green one?


----------



## BrothersinArms (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (NYEuroTuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYEuroTuner* »_I cant make any sense of whats going on on audi world, what happened?

First let me start off by saying, I don't know Jesster, I have no vested interest in EPL, I have done business with Marc in the past (sold him my spare heads) and as the buyer he was courteous and easy to deal with.....
From a third party looking in, the readers digest version looks like:
At some point in the past Jesster shopped around for a tuner to help him out with his build regards to a fueling kit. He reached out to Tony @ European Performance Labs (EPL) (link) and was put in contact with a local shop that facilitate this. The local rep set up a test drive in an EPL stage 3 car at a shop to do the work (link). Nothing big yet. There's than some arguing whether or not EPL ever followed up with Jesster. link,counter link, counter counter link, etc, etc..
The stirring of the hornets nest came when debadgeds4 (i believe the owner of the EPL stage 3 car) made a post regarding Jesster eventual software choice and he took the bait. The 10SecS4 software in is from a guy named Marc (screen names from the past BigBlueMachine, BlueCloud, etc, etc...) who might or might not have swiped the coding for his tunes from other tuners (link). I don't know whether this is factual or not which I why I didn't post on AW. He used to be a fully sponsered AWE car until there was a falling out with Todd and again he might or might not have sold copies of AWEs stage 3 tune. 

Anyway,,, the real fuel for the entire post came when Jesster made the comment (link)...

_Quote, originally posted by *jesster* »_*I could really care less if he "stole" the software from someone.... all that really matters to me is that my car runs well and runs hard. *

That sent AW into a top spin.....
My personal thoughts on the subject are....
• If Marc did copy the Tune, It's wrong. 
• If he didn't he should come out a defend himself as such. I understand no one wants to show copies of their work, but there should be a third party that both Marc and Mark (in the case of the above logs) can trust to verify differences or confirm similarities. 
• I think that it's wrong of Jesster to not care if someone's code is stolen and would have been much better saying something to extend of, "If the code is later determined to be stolen, I will buy the authentic from the rightful owner, but until that time etc, etc...." Googling Jessters name it is very easy to see he works in the web programing field and wonder how he and his co workers would feel if another site was launched that did exactly what they prob spent months, possibly years perfecting. What if a user told him I don't care if they stole your source code, This texting site is cheaper than yours so I'm gonna use them? 
Anyway.... Rant over, hope it's clearer now...


_Modified by BrothersinArms at 2:32 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (BrothersinArms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrothersinArms* »_
Googling Jessters name it is very easy to see *he works in the web programing field* and wonder how he and his co workers would feel if another site was launched that did exactly what they prob spent months, possibly years perfecting. 

uh, I'm not so sure about that.
But anyway, interesting synopsis. This is basically what I got from reading the AW thread (well, a small portion of it, holy crap.) I don't know anything about the piracy of software but I doubt Jess would purchase a product with any malice against a tuner...I just don't see that. Maybe just not the perfect choice of words he used there...


----------



## Weeman11 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (rennis)*

I know jess really well and we were actually talking about this night when he showed what all I had missed. 
Anyways he knows his word choice was wrong, and that that was what through it into a rave. From what I gathered, its like buying hartmann wheels. They are taking an oem wheel and making it affordable, and many times lighter and stronger. so many people have no problem buying wheels that the designs were taken/used/stolen and sold as competition. how this relates to jess is that i think he meant that he didn't care if marc had used what he knew about the software and taken it and *made it his own* becuase thats what all competition does. 
As for him working *in the web programming field* he worked with a local startup company for a couple months, before quitting because he didn't agree with the ethical operations of the company. It was very clear the owner could care less for anything but money, and Jess wanted nothing to do with him or his company.


----------



## BrothersinArms (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (Weeman11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weeman11* »_Anyways he knows his word choice was wrong, and that that was what through it into a rave. From what I gathered, its like buying hartmann wheels. They are taking an oem wheel and making it affordable, and many times lighter and stronger. so many people have no problem buying wheels that the designs were taken/used/stolen and sold as competition. how this relates to jess is that i think he meant that he didn't care if marc had used what he knew about the software and taken it and *made it his own* because thats what all competition does. 

I guess it's similar, but I don't see it quite the same as with the Hartmann wheels. Not from a legal point of view (your absolutely correct that the nuts and bolts argument is the same see :BBS vs. räderworks for an example), but rather one based on the sized of industry. The aftermarket stage 3 2.7 tuning market is small. very small. maybe 3-400 cars at most? When 3-4 manufactures are making a product and pretty much everyone is on a first name basis and than to add the possibility of theft into it, it gets hairy. Again,, I think it comes down to poor wording and if I was jesster, would come back on the top of the thread with a big fat disclaimer that if it's proved an actual crime took place (selling of copyrighted materials) that he would pay the actual tuner the full amount.... I think it would go along way with the AW crowd.


_Quote, originally posted by *Weeman11* »_As for him working *in the web programming field* he worked with a local startup company for a couple months, before quitting because he didn't agree with the ethical operations of the company. It was very clear the owner could care less for anything but money, and Jess wanted nothing to do with him or his company.

I just went with what pops up first....http://www.thebellinghambusine...s.php... either way,,, his wording was poor and only dug himself in deeper in subsequent posts. denying and than defending... Anyway, I think that thread has run it's course for what it's worth.....



_Modified by BrothersinArms at 2:29 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (BrothersinArms)*

wow... It is very clear, jesus, Stealing? Damn, I hate to hear of theft, especially in the Euro Scene, I do agree that if the software is stolen, the owner of that S should buy the authentic software and show how us True Dub/Audi owners have respect for one another, and show support of the Company that had its Software/Tune stolen or copied.
Theft is wrong, and buying stolen parts or pirated software for our whips completely goes against what us as "Dubbers" are trying to build, and preserve, our Euro Scene...

Anyways, hope this all gets sorted out,
Till Then,
Drive Safe Brothers.
George
DUBSofQUEENS.com


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (NYEuroTuner)*

Hahaha I feel like I'm in high school again..... drama. Wow. Whatever... I think everything is clear now. And yes, I did make a reply on AW that if the software is in fact stolen, I will gladly pay for it (which I still honestly believe it is not). 
Anyway, here are more pics of the progress:


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (Jesster)*

Car is shaping up very well!!! Good luck brah!!


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (NYEuroTuner)*

lookin good dude


----------



## a2_cruiser (May 8, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

love that the vents on the bumps are being shaved. they always looked out of place to me for some reason.
i vote that anymore discussion about jesters dealings whether right or wrong go to im so this thread doesnt get locked, as id like to watch the progress of this car and that stuff is off topic.








edit: just realized the car is in arlington. let me know when your going to the shop so i can check it out.


_Modified by a2_cruiser at 9:07 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (a2_cruiser)*

You have good taste in style with this car. Keep it up. 
Looks real good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

PICS WITH PRIMER ON!!!!!


----------



## HighDesertAudi (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow looks good, I'm excited to see someone that pulls the fenders correctly. What did you do with the grille?
PS thanks for the GIAC ecu


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (HighDesertAudi)*

Very impressed with the body work man! I cant wait to see this sitting low on the Fikses. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

i like all hte body work thats going on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait to see the finished car


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

i like the molded grill alot. are you going to use a popper on the trunk?


----------



## Miles Russell (Oct 16, 2008)

oh look, its kish








jesster, bag that isht http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Miles Russell)*

his royal highness all the way from across the atlantic has graced us with his presence









gonna miss you at sng buddy


----------



## Miles Russell (Oct 16, 2008)

you should go to dubs in the trees!
tom's, grant, jordan & wyman are going!
but uhh make sure you say hi to brian and his 24vT GLI, Rev Run, etc.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Miles Russell)*

roger, once youre back stateside im coming to maine fyi


----------



## 95SIXPOT (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (Jesster)*

Jess, it looks great man! I could never of imagined my old car looking so unreal..! And it's not even done!







Gotta hand it to you dude. I love the smoothed grill. Now I regret selling it to you.








Good luck with the rest. Can't wait to see it all done. 
-Alex


----------



## CT98jettaglx (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (95SIXPOT)*

nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Miles Russell (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_roger, once youre back stateside im coming to maine fyi

you can't drive that heap to maine. too low. you need air








i like where this build is going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quikveedb2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_i like the molded grill alot.

qft, and the shaved bumper vents too. people who think outside the box are always antagnoised.
an example from r3v:
http://r3vlimited.com/board/sh...20426
^^^this particular incarnation of that e28 is one of my favorites on the site, and one of the most controversial cars. i'm happy to see jess' project moving along, and excited to see the end result. i dunno about anyone else but i'm sick of the rs4 bumpered, ko4'ed, aluminum trimmed B5. lets evolve, experiment, and push these cars to, and past the level that so many other dubbers have taken theirs to that make our cars, our passion, a hot topic on other, less creative enthusiasts forums...






















/rant


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (quikveedb2)*

Looks like a great build.. Subscribed for sure.


----------



## bimmerchop (Dec 30, 2004)

*subscribed*

Nice, can't wait to see the end result


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: subscribed (bimmerchop)*

Thanks guys. Should have pics of the car painted this weekend or early next week! 
As for the air suspension... I finally bit the bullet and just decided to buy Bagyard's strut/bag combo on the group buy they had. It's alot of money but it will be worth the extra cash versus going with air cylinders IMO. Those won't be here for 1-2 months but I am going to try to get everything else setup, running, and dialed in so that I can just throw the rear struts and bags on the car and it will be good to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Motzek (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: More stuff (chaos2984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaos2984* »_well i appologize for my comments then. but around here is all what mommy and daddy buy them around here. And they think they are the **** just because there mommy and daddy bought them a benz audi or bmw. 

Uhhh... this doesn't make sense.. this forum isn't about who or where people get the $$ to buy stuff, it's about how ill their car is, and how much fun they are having with it.. I'm no rich kid, but I have friends that are, and I'm happy for them.. they get to live a good life, better than being piss poor.. but regardless, that's not what we are here for.. it's about the car.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: More stuff (Motzek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Motzek* »_
Uhhh... this doesn't make sense.. this forum isn't about who or where people get the $$ to buy stuff, it's about how ill their car is, and how much fun they are having with it.. I'm no rich kid, but I have friends that are, and I'm happy for them.. they get to live a good life, better than being piss poor.. but regardless, that's not what we are here for.. it's about the car.










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Very True..


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: subscribed (Jesster)*

im excited to see this air-ride. i think you will be better off in the long run with the bagyard setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: subscribed (kish0000)*

Bagyard is the only air shock set up Id run on most any car they provide applications for. Amazing product!!


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: subscribed (The_Sauce)*

*UPDATE:* Car is painted! Jeff sent me two cell phone pictures of the car... that is all I will have til Tuesday. Then I'll have some more hi-res pics!


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: subscribed (Jesster)*

looks good, i cant wait to see the hi res


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: subscribed (kish0000)*

Hmm Bentley black.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: subscribed (Dowskeet)*

looks sweet


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: subscribed (Lowduberz)*

dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Definitely subscribed. Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Gabe.)*

Pics as promised! Sorry they are poor quality. We forgot the tripod and the lighting is pretty bad but you get an idea. This is also just after the first cut, he still has two more to do. Bumper, skirts, roll cage, air tank, and some other little items will be painted soon as well. Will have better pics soon!


----------



## Motzek (Sep 2, 2004)

yummy


----------



## quikveedb2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (Motzek)*

sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (quikveedb2)*

looks great


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Euro Trunk FTW!!!
LOOKS AMAZING..!


----------



## KBS42001 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (NYEuroTuner)*

Well Done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i think my Fav. part is that molded grill...looks sick man


----------



## 95SIXPOT (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

Looks great Jess-








Keep em coming


----------



## NGTT (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (95SIXPOT)*

Can't wait to see more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weeman11 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (NGTT)*

DONK!!!!
looks great though


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Looks great! Can't wait to see those Fikses on there.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

cars coming along nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by AEB A4 at 2:06 PM 10-30-2008_


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

prob a really stupid question. i just got the same trunk as you. i want to fill the keyhole but i dont know how i will pop the trunk. it looks like you did the same. how will you open the trunk?


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_ how will you open the trunk?

permanent midget. he'll open it from the inside for you. especially when he knows he's about to be fed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rennis)*

that doesnt help me. i couldnt afford to keep him in the trunk. what if i didnt drive it for a few days. the smell would get pretty bad.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rennis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rennis* »_
permanent midget. he'll open it from the inside for you. especially when he knows he's about to be fed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Exactly! No, it will just use a door popper like anyone uses with shaved door handles, etc. Do a simple google search and you should find your answer.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

Here are some updated pics! Car is 90% finished... still needs to finish up some small things and finish cutting and buffing the car. Sorry the car is FILTHY... but the pics are better than none I suppose. Enough talk...


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (NYEuroTuner)*

looks wicked, cant wait to see it all together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kish0000)*

PROGRESS PICS??????


----------



## vwgolfer720 (Sep 3, 2007)

I love s4's. Keep it UP!!


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Dowskeet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dowskeet* »_PROGRESS PICS?????? 










Hopefully he is more consistent than I ever was. I just gave up, not worth it for me right now.
Looking great Jesster. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## innyAudi2 (Nov 7, 2008)

*I NEED SOME WHEEL HELP! (GET IT?)*

>>GUYS HELP ME OUT!
WHO MAKES THESE WHEELS AND WHERE CAN I FIND THEM?! IVE LOOKED EVERYWHERE!


----------



## BrothersinArms (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: I NEED SOME WHEEL HELP! (innyAudi2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *innyAudi2* »_>>GUYS HELP ME OUT!
WHO MAKES THESE WHEELS AND WHERE CAN I FIND THEM?! IVE LOOKED EVERYWHERE!

moved my reply to your own thread.....


_Modified by BrothersinArms at 7:06 PM 11-7-2008_


----------



## mattdanger (Sep 23, 2007)

The car's coming along great man. I love the molded grill and trunk!


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

I love fresh paint!!


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (abt cup)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif love the molded grill


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (chromedomewookie)*

So me and my roommate went to town on one of the Fikse's on Saturday. The wheels came from Fikse in a machined finish with a clearcoat on them and we decided that a polished wheel would fit the theme of the car a little better so we decided to go for it. This wheel took us about 4ish hours. One down, three to go







Still needs a bit more finishing up, but looks alright for now! 


































_Modified by Jesster at 10:37 PM 11/16/2008_


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

Those wheels are sick. Polishing takes a while but its worth it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just noticed your only doing 9's in the rear. Whats the offset on them?


_Modified by AEB A4 at 12:39 PM 11-17-2008_


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

polished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kish0000)*

I can appreciate the time and effort it takes to polish. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you sir.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## 95SIXPOT (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Dowskeet)*

Jess we need some updates homie.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Alex


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (95SIXPOT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95SIXPOT* »_Jess we need some updates homie.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Alex

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Got another one of the wheels polished and am starting on the third. Should be on the car soon enough and then I'll tackle finishing the interior so I can at least drive the car around a bit to break in the clutch before I tackle all the air suspension stuff.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

Slight change of plans








Just bought some 4 1/2" liips for the Fikse's. Going to be now running the 17x9's in the front and going to swap out the 4 1/2" lips on the 17x8.5's that I was going to run in the front, but now they'll be W I D E and I'll be running them in the rear. Not 100% sure this is going to work, might be too much poke in both front and rear and the offsets might be way off but I'm going to do what I can and hope for the best. The lips were sooo cheap that I couldn't pass them up. Quick picture before they're all polished up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

hahaha thats awesome, i hope it works out. it will look dope if it does http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hows the interior coming along?


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kish0000)*

Hands down the cleanest B5 I've seen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*

those lips...dayumn.


----------



## seblun (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rennis)*

That car looks awesome, can't wait until it's done.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (seblun)*

Those lips WILL work. Cars looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## motherleopard28 (May 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

dud this car looks sick i cant wait to see it done ... thats some serious inspiration for the work i want done to my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif get her done man


----------



## SteezyB6 (Dec 6, 2008)

Jess I love you... oh and the car too I guess. Haha **** dude it looks so good! Get some interior pics I wanna see the colomatched roll cage! Cuz I remember the first time you Spooner and I tried putting that damn thing in haha!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

car looks nasty man! well done


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

Thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just a quick teaser... this was pre-polish and was when I was planning on running the 9's in the rear. These will now be going on the front and I'll have something reallllll wide in back. That is if everything works out the way I hope it does!










_Modified by Jesster at 1:21 PM 12/6/2008_


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

Car is looking great Jester.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And you gave me some inspiration with that Molded grill.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (NYEuroTuner)*

awesome man


----------



## PKmode (Sep 19, 2005)

Jester,
I have a question about the molded grill. What did you use as filler?
In my experience with fillers, over time, the filler will expand/contract and crack anywhere there was a significant amount used. Especially in an area on a seam. Example you probably seen at car shows are on the smoothed out rear end of GTIs around the Lic.plate.
The paint looks nice in the wheel mock up pic as it's got great reflection. Looks smooth. Get those damn wheels already and stop blueballin these guys.


----------



## 95SIXPOT (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

Looks sick Jess-








-Alex


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (95SIXPOT)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif x1000


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JUSADUB)*

Terrible terrible camera phone picture of the wheels set up with the lips. They're not put together yet, just sitting there, but will be polished up soon and put back together with some tires thrown on. Looks like after switching the lips around and messing with some things I'll be running 17x10"s all around. The poke is definitely going to be pushing it in the front, but I am going to try my best to make it work. I am hoping that with the combo of the slightly wider front fenders, some stretched rubber, and the fact that I'll be on bags and can go very low that the stance in the front won't be too extreme. I'm going to do everything I can in order to run these because they look absolutely insane in person







I'll have better pics when they're polished and put back together.


----------



## Ragno (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_









You said it best... Insane


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Ragno)*
























you should get these on asap


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kish0000)*

oh my.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NGTT (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Gti.1love.1life)*

can't wait to see the final outcome. looks wild http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk4slow8v (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (NGTT)*

wow, thats dank! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Ragno)*

thos lips are Nuckin Futs!


----------



## michael66899 (Feb 23, 2007)

Clllllean car man that thing is beautiful, I've been wanting to pull my fenders and delete the upper and lower door moldings forever, it really cleans up the look of these cars. Also glad to see someone repping it for Bellingham, I also attend school up here and I definitely gotta check this car out sometime soon.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (michael66899)*

So the lips apparently were either anodized or powdercoated so they've been a major pain to get them ready for polishing but they will be polished soon enough








As for the centers... still can't really decide what to do so I'm needing some input! I could stick with the fully polished centers (still have two to polish) with polished lips or I was thinking about painting the centers and keeping the lips polished. Need ideas for colors though...
Thought about going with something crazy like a deep red, lime green, or purple... but just don't think it will look right with the brown interior since it is pretty visible in the car with the tint removed (still need to get around to taking that crap off... any tips anyone?) Also thought about cream, or tan, or maybe even a brown to match the interior? Gold is always an option... or even something crazy if anyone has any ideas. I definitely want unique so any ideas you guys have are great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Well generally I'd say that colormatching the interior would be a good idea but brown and black don't always go that great together. Definitely a fashion faux pas. 
But since your car is black you can do pretty much any color under the sun and it will look cool. Maybe nimbus gray with polished lips, gold, maroon, takata green... Idk, any of those would look pretty cool. I think my s4 on forza has bronze fikse's


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Gabe.)*

Match the lips to the interior
Black (or black chrome) centers








or vice versa


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*

i say a creme lip with black center, or the opposite way around.

even nimbus like someone said before would look pretty good i think


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kish0000)*

nimbus centers + polished lips http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stolzy (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rennis)*

PURPLE FTW
purple would look so sick especially if it was a deep color maybe with flake so it almost looked black. This would also look great with the interior


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (stolzy)*

should be badass. cant wait to see the final product.


----------



## jedimindcontrol (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (audi666)*

Sick car man. I love what you did with the RS4 bumper. and those are some of my fav wheels. Hell of a job.


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (jedimindcontrol)*

the car is sick,,very clean,,just the way i like em'. i can't wait to see the finished product. i read on the first page that you want this to be a cover car. your odds of making the cover of a mag would have been alot better if you went with different color. it's just rare that a black car makes the cover of a magazine. don't take this as hate in anyway,,i drive a black car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Big Bad Wolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Bad Wolf* »_ i read on the first page that you want this to be a cover car. your odds of making the cover of a mag would have been alot better if you went with different color. it's just rare that a black car makes the cover of a magazine. 

Thanks for the props. I had heard this before I decided to paint the car black, but talked to some people and decided to go for the Bentley black anyway. I have seen black cars on covers, just not as common as other colors. I'm hoping that by the time the car is finished it will be clean enough to make the cover regardless of the color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif We'll see though. Not making any promises, it was just a goal I had set before I decided to build the car so hopefully it will become a reality. If not, no big deal. I'm sure a feature or two will still be an option if cover is not.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

Well... wheels are finally finished. Decided to go with something different than I had originally planned but they came out awesome. Now I see why refinishing wheels is so expensive... much more time consuming than I had anticipated. Trying to get tires mounted today so I will have pics later http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
On another note, I guess the Bagyard group buy is finally nearing completion so my rear struts/bags should getting shipped within the next week or so and then another 10 days to get shipped to the east coast, and then those on the west coast should be shipped from there soon after that. In the meantime I'll be trying to lay out all the air management, install the front bags, and get everything else in the car and ready to go so that when the rears get here I can just pop them in and the car will finally be LOWWWW. Going to be a major PITA to install all of this though.. not exactly looking forward to it


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

Welp.... have some bad news for everyone....
Test fitted the wheels tonight... they look like crap







WAYYYYY more poke than I had anticipated (especially in the rear). I was expecting the front to poke the way it does (it has a huge spacer attatched to the wheel that can be removed that I haven't taken off yet and will now that I've seen how they fit) but the rear just pokes much more than I had originally anticipated. I guess big lips just aren't supposed to be run on these cars... even with pulled fenders! I guess it's hard to get a real good picture because all cars look dumb raised up the way my car is right now, but even with bags I don't think it's possible to pull it off.
I REALLY need some help from you guys. Do you have any ideas to make these work? When I'm on air, the rear wheels will definitely come in a bit more as the car gets lower, though it may not be a ton. The only thing I can really think of is giving the rear a bunch of negative camber to make the fender sit better on the tire. How would one go about adjusting the camber extreme like this? The other thing I thought of was having the back of the wheels machined down to bring the wheel in more a bit but that is also a little risky because it could compromise the structural integrity of the wheel. I really can't think of anything else I can do besides trying to track down some other lips or just selling the wheels all together







Any ideas you guys have help... Anyway, here are the pics...


























_Modified by Jesster at 10:23 PM 1/14/2009_


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

damn sorry to hear they look legit though. you could maybe use camber plates or make yourself up some.


----------



## BrothersinArms (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (audi666)*

Like that the car is SCREAMING for a wide body... I think that stance would be perfect for some RS4 fenders & quarters...
Anyway,, I think your only option is to buy proper lips or ditch the wheels. no amount of geometry adjustment is going to correct that and the further out of spec you get, the worse the car is going to drive.
Are you having trouble finding proper lip sizes? I just had an idea and did a quick test fit on an 18" Fikse center inside an 18" BBS Motorsport outer barrel (yes, oddly enough, I happen to have both types of wheels) and it looks like a machine shop could easily adapt the 2 to work together. The Fikse center is ever so slightly (~2mm) larger than the lip (inside flange), but this could be easily opened up. Also, the mounting holes are different, but like many of the BBS RS and OZ 3 piece wheel guys do, they can be redrilled. BBS Motorsport lips are pretty common and are readily available in tons of sizes.


_Modified by BrothersinArms at 10:52 AM 1-15-2009_


----------



## NewdubbY (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BrothersinArms)*

you can have the mounting surface machined down by a machinist ive had it done. though you dont have much room to play with as you risk making the bolt holes too shallow... you dont want the bolts to pull through the wheel whilst driving down the road. looks to me like you need to lose 2-3 inches.. you wont get that with any amount of machining to the wheel. you might try a combo of a few things... a little off the wheels, lots of neg camber, and riding low on bags. good luck though! the car looks great, been following your thread since you started the body work. love what youve done with it... big fan of the dark sinister look







darker tint in the plans?


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (NewdubbY)*

Camber you are going to need custom control arms. Machining the wheels, you are going to need to take off more material than you probably can. That being said, those tires are HUGE!!! I can only say this as my personal opinion, but selling them and going with a set of much more properly fitted 18's would be my 100% endorsed opinion. 
And if you need any assistance with fitting(sizes, offsets, finding some crazy(rare) wheels) shoot me a PM man, I have helped more than enough people around these forums.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*

i would not mill those wheels until you have done many other things. there is not enough ET to gain to compromise the strength of the wheel. I personally would rather have a little less lip but have a good stance than more lip with too much poke that doesnt work overall. just my opinion though.


----------



## 95SIXPOT (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (audi666)*

Looks pretty sick Jess.. And I love the wheel color. But what about getting new lips? I thought a while back, you had some less wide lips, and ended up going with something wider? No?
On a side note..Car looks great! Paint looks flawless, and I want some interior shots soon. I spy the cage.
-Alex


_Modified by 95SIXPOT at 11:40 AM 1-15-2009_


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (95SIXPOT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95SIXPOT* »_Looks pretty sick Jess.. And I love the wheel color. But what about getting new lips? I thought a while back, you had some less wide lips, and ended up going with something wider? No?
On a side note..Car looks great! Paint looks flawless, and I want some interior shots soon. I spy the cage.
-Alex


damn that is frustrating...but yeah, too wide, too much tire. And agreed ^ how about different lips?
OMG that paint looks sexy!!


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rennis)*

i want you to pull those wheels off real bad, i think it can happen with smaller lips, maybe even just for the fronts if you said that you can pull off the big wheel spacer up front. then swap the fronts to the back and see what they look like

edit: the car looks phenomenal tho, i like the cage from what i can see in those pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by kish0000 at 2:36 PM 1-19-2009_


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kish0000)*

Jesster, your outcome is exactly mine with the larger lips on the futura's. Simply impossible to run, looks great but will not work. 
Widebody is the only solution. Not mine though, not worth it.


----------



## Shomegrown (Feb 26, 2002)

When's the magazine photo crew coming?


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

What did you decide to do about the wheels? I like the what you did with the centers but they definitely need some smaller lips.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

damn, i didnt know your project came this far... its looking great... i dig it.


----------



## Shomegrown (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (FreeGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreeGolf* »_damn, i didnt know your project came this far... its looking great... i dig it.

Yep, major props. Although you might want to consider spacers or a more aggressive offset to really set that look off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Those pics make brilliant black look great.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

lol.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (FreeGolf)*

Wow, great buildup man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wish I'd found this sooner.
And just to be the umpteenth person to say this, you're gonna need smaller lips. 9's all around would be money.


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

section the wheels.. cut out a section from the middle of the wheel , and weld the two halfs back together... it has been done before, but the trick is to get the weld heat consistant all the way around. the only real way to do this is take it a shop that has a computer guided welder with double welding heads.
i no it sounds crazy as hell, but even machining the wheels, is not going to do a damn thing.. and negative camber is just gonna **** ur ride quality up, as well as give u nothig but problems..


----------



## Weeman11 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (jnesta21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jnesta21* »_section the wheels.. cut out a section from the middle of the wheel , and weld the two halfs back together... it has been done before, but the trick is to get the weld heat consistant all the way around. the only real way to do this is take it a shop that has a computer guided welder with double welding heads...

How would this be more beneficial than just to find smaller lips. I could see doing this with a single peiced wheel. But jesster's problem ultimately has to do with the distance from hub to fenders edge, offset, thus the size of the lips 








Where exactly were you suggesting to cut out???


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (jnesta21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jnesta21* »_section the wheels.. cut out a section from the middle of the wheel , and weld the two halfs back together... it has been done before, but the trick is to get the weld heat consistant all the way around. the only real way to do this is take it a shop that has a computer guided welder with double welding heads.
.

send them back to fikse and just have them made properly what is all this welding and nonsense? if not done properly it could be fatal, or at least a complete hazard on the road.


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (FreeGolf)*

didnt know the the wheels are like that. obviously cant section them...


----------



## zerovdub (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (jnesta21)*

amazing work so far. I am not a fan of the red on the wheels and would've like to have seen these polished but I can really appreciate the work that you have done thus far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (zerovdub)*

More crappy pics. Wheels almost look orange in the pics but they are definitely red. Finally got the car back into the shop... had to move around alot of stuff to make room. Getting some more work done on the car this week before dropping it off at Evolution-Audio for some interior finishwork and to start on some audio stuff. Wasn't planning on doing an audio setup but the guys at Evolution talked me into it and do amazing work. Not going to go overboard by any means, just something clean and simple. They'll also be building the seat delete.

















Jared (weeman11) and his rabbit in the background:


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

nice like the way the car is looking


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (chromedomewookie)*

Post some pics of the interior.


----------



## KLLRQTRO1.8T (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

love the wakesetter. the new ones are sick


----------



## Weeman11 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (KLLRQTRO1.8T)*

YOUR SLOW hurry up and update this page


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Weeman11)*

So since the car is under the knife for a little while longer... I saw this and wanted to give everyone some inspiration http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.wagenwerks.net/video/h208.html


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Jesster)*

So is it done yet?


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Haha no. I'm so slow at this... I hate it. Funds aren't exactly plentiful at the moment and I just haven't had a ton of time. Had to buy a new drivers side hub and wheel bearing because a few of the threads on the drivers side front were stripped so that delayed the process a bit. Car is going to the audio shop tomorrow for them to build the seat delete. We're going to discuss plans for the audio setup as well tomorrow...
Once the car is back from Evolution-Audio I'll be starting to tackle the air install. My rears are in the mail as we speak from Bagyard and I'm just a bit nervous to start on the fronts because I don't know exactly what I'm doing, but I'm hoping to get some help from a few locals so we'll see.


----------



## Scalzo44 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (Jesster)*

Good luck with the bag install! this project is amazing, and looks like everything is being done to the fullest extent. 
maybe someday i'll get to see this thing in person
PNW ftw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weeman11 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (Scalzo44)*

maybe they will work....... at a little more camber it should suck right in. hopefully


----------



## A4_2.8tuner (Sep 16, 2004)

lookin good jess.
photoshoot time is comin.
give sam du a call


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (A4_2.8tuner)*

lookin good, get that camber situated and it will look tits http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*


----------



## Sean2e (Sep 1, 2006)

more pics, more pics....please


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Sean2e)*

If you'd just bought my car, you'd be done now!


----------



## Shangsta (Apr 25, 2005)

Damn Jess that s4 is coming along very nicely. Hopefully you can figure out the lip issue, im sure you can get a smaller barrel from fikse. But yeah im definitly going to have to make a trip up to bham when i come visit WA again.
-Anthony


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (Shangsta)*

wheels are insane, and if you cant figure the lips out with fiske, tmtuning makes custom wheel rings. http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/c...=2076
and i want the molded hood bad!


----------



## bbkid43 (Jul 15, 2006)

what are the offsets of those wheels?


----------



## wdbdy2000s4 (Feb 28, 2009)

Are those stock sideskirts? they look wide but I wasn't sure if that's just because of the shaved molding


----------



## BrothersinArms (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (wdbdy2000s4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wdbdy2000s4* »_Are those stock sideskirts? they look wide but I wasn't sure if that's just because of the shaved molding

I think it's a stock skirt that just looks wider cause he doesn't have the lower door caps on....


----------



## wdbdy2000s4 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: (BrothersinArms)*

After looking at the pictures again, I'm pretty sure you're right. The bottom of the skirts by the front and rear wheels give it away. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (wdbdy2000s4)*

Yep, they're just stock S4 skirts.
Got a chance to go out to the shop this week.... finished my doorcards. Will have all the trim painted piano black by next week. PICSSSSSS:


----------



## BrothersinArms (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_
Got a chance to go out to the shop this week.... finished my doorcards. 

Why did you leave the stitching off? It looks kinda odd as one piece and having done cards in the past, the first time it gets hot enough (black car especially) the glue holding it back is gonna loosen up and the material will naturally tighten, allowing it to pull away in the corner.


----------



## s4ghost (Jun 17, 2004)

hey jesster. im trying to talk to you about how you did the rear fenders more and the front fenders, i have an avant, and im not tyring to do the whole widebody, just want to arch the fenders some more like your doing.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (s4ghost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s4ghost* »_hey jesster. im trying to talk to you about how you did the rear fenders more and the front fenders, i have an avant, and im not tyring to do the whole widebody, just want to arch the fenders some more like your doing. 

Why don't you do it like everyone else does it and use the SEARCH. Tons of people have done it and made threads about it. Google is your friend. So is the mkIV forum.


----------



## s4ghost (Jun 17, 2004)

i never ever ever use Vwvortex, not sure how the mkIV forum will help, what should i search...sorry...audiworld, and audizine here for me.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Do a search on fender pulling.


----------



## s4ghost (Jun 17, 2004)

searched that, got 1 thread, searched fender pulled, got zero topics...so thats why i asked jesster...


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Did you search the archives?
Just checked, click archives and search "fender pulling" there were a bunch of results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by Gabe. at 1:42 PM 3-3-2009_


----------



## s4ghost (Jun 17, 2004)

thanks a bunch...appreciate it..
well i looked its all about mk2 and mk3' and all that jazz...im looking for something along what "Starting" did or what "Jesster" are doing...hmm..anyone seen anyone do it on a b5 with up close pictures and what not...i know someone in the 
"balls deep crew" has done it..but dont know how to get a hold of them, schuckssss








jesster, def. need to talk to you about it. thanks man. great thread. 


_Modified by s4ghost at 3:14 PM 3-3-2009_


----------



## BrothersinArms (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (s4ghost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s4ghost* »_searched that, got 1 thread, searched fender pulled, got zero topics...so thats why i asked jesster...

59 replies if you check the archives for pull fender...
First one has a pretty good pic that shows the process...


----------



## s4ghost (Jun 17, 2004)

way to much, looking for something like jesster did or arc9 did, waitin on them to i/m me back..but thats just way to much for a b5.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Well what are you looking for? Pics of how to do it? You can pull it out as far as you want / the metal allows but it is the same process no matter the car.


----------



## s4ghost (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Gabe.)*

im looking on how to...and seeing that jesster and arc9 pulled it to about the same...i want to know what made them stuff or if they just measured it up, but i think arc9 added a piece of sheet metal, i dont quite remember right now. but maybe he didnt.


----------



## BrothersinArms (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Gabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s4ghost* »_way to much, looking for something like jesster did or arc9 did, waitin on them to i/m me back..but thats just way to much for a b5. 


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_Well what are you looking for? Pics of how to do it? You can pull it out as far as you want / the metal allows but it is the same process no matter the car.

Your not making a lot of sense? As Gabe. put it, the metal needs to be pulled flush with the original flair, basically removing the vertical flat portion. The amount of pull is defined by the existing body shape, not many options. On the B5, the flair is less to begin with, so the pull is less, on an MK4 the flairs are more defined and horizontal, so the fender pull is wider. 
You really can't go more or less than the body shape allows. It's really not rocket sience, just plain old, hand worked metal.



_Modified by BrothersinArms at 4:19 PM 3-3-2009_


----------



## A4_2.8tuner (Sep 16, 2004)

you can checkout my thread in the b5 a4 section. i just did this and have pictures posted of the step by step process. should answer most your questions.


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (A4_2.8tuner)*

Door cards are going to be awesome bro. Why getting rid of the wood trim not a fan?


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Dowskeet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dowskeet* »_Door cards are going to be awesome bro. Why getting rid of the wood trim not a fan?


Thanks dude. Yeah, the wood just doesn't really fit the theme of the car. I'm having them painted piano black this week so it should go well with my gloss black rob knob II, roll cage, arm rest cover, and seat backs.


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

Car looks awesome! Hope to see this around at some of the shows really want to see this car in person! I feel the picutres are giving it any justice! Wheels are sexy and the red inners are unbelievable!
cant wait to see more updates!


----------



## A4_2.8tuner (Sep 16, 2004)

Jess, I noticed you're sellin your wheels...what'd you pickup instead now?
how is everything else comin along?


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (A4_2.8tuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4_2.8tuner* »_Jess, I noticed you're sellin your wheels...what'd you pickup instead now?
how is everything else comin along?

No other wheels as of now.... just wanted to see if anyone was interested in these. I might actually end up keeping them. If I did I would get a 40 series Falken 452 that would stretch nicely and I would most likely need adjustable control arms to gain some negative camber to dial in the stance. We'll see how things go. If I do keep them I have some plans for refinishing them as well... I change my mind way too much








Everything else is coming along nicely. Trim is all out and is at the bodyshop as we speak getting sprayed piano black. STILL waiting on the bagyard rear bags that I bought MONTHS ago in the group buy







It seems like everyone else has their stuff except for me. Not a huge deal since the car is still at Evolution Audio getting the audio setup and rear seat delete installed. I just really need to get the bags as soon possible before car gets out of the shop so that I can get everything in before all the nice weather!
What's up with you? Painted yet?


----------



## A4_2.8tuner (Sep 16, 2004)

the bodyshop is finishing up the final prepwork and they're hopin to start shootin color thursday or friday this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
you need to post some pics up of this rear seat delete/audio setup!


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (A4_2.8tuner)*

So I feel like I am failing everyone as far as pics go.... but just got the trim back today.
Piano blackness.


----------



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Weeman11)*

WOW....i'd be real concerned with unseating a bead while cornering or light impact. Your stretching those awful far.
Best solution would be smaller lips.


_Quote, originally posted by *Weeman11* »_maybe they will work....... at a little more camber it should suck right in. hopefully


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (pepsicolla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pepsicolla* »_WOW....i'd be real concerned with unseating a bead while cornering or light impact. Your stretching those awful far.


Alot of people are more stretched than I am.... I'm not too worried


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (pepsicolla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pepsicolla* »_WOW....i'd be real concerned with unseating a bead while cornering or light impact. Your stretching those awful far.

Spoken like someone who has never stretched tires before.








(not that that's a bad thing)


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_
Alot of people are more stretched than I am.... I'm not too worried









I run 225/40 512s on my 18x10s and still go around some corners pretty quickly


----------



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Travy)*

I don't doubt that it can work. I just see a lot of rim there and figured i would give my 2 cents. 10 years ago i worked for goodyear for 3 years so I've seen crazier things. 
The car looks great! i hope everything works out great.


----------



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (pepsicolla)*

Just to elaborate a bit,
I dismounted thousands of tires while working there. To save time i wouldn't remove the valve stem, instead preferring to keep the air in the tire and use the tire machine to break the bead still inflated. This was generally frowned upon because its not very safe and theres a chance of damaging the tire. Even using a Coats 40/40 or a Coats 50/50 rim clamp touchless changer, it was not always possible to break an inflated bead with the changers bead breaker. However, any tire stretched was extremely easy to unseat. 
Unlikely as it may be, i congratulate you on the build and hope everything works out well.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (pepsicolla)*

why would you break the bead with the tire still inflated?


----------



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

It's just quicker. No need to take the valve cores out and i hated using a stem remover because the tool sometimes leave an impression on the rim. Also sometimes dirt and debris would be lodged in the stem socket and when ripping the stem it would shoot out at ya.
Like i said, it's not the safest way to remove the tire but it sure is quick.


----------



## 95SIXPOT (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (pepsicolla)*

Yo Jess- whats the latest update.. Dying to see some more pics.








-Alex


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (95SIXPOT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95SIXPOT* »_Yo Jess- whats the latest update.. Dying to see some more pics.








-Alex

x2

_Quote, originally posted by *BrothersinArms* »_
59 replies if you check the archives for pull fender...
First one has a pretty good pic that shows the process...

















haha that my buddies GLI from RMA


----------



## D.C. Design (Oct 20, 2007)

mad props car is coming out amazing


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (D.C. Design)*

bump for more updates


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

moooooooore!


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Dumpd30v)*

Hahaha sooooooon. I'm just waiting to get the car back from Evolution Audio. Will definitely post pics as soon as I get it








Also finally got my bagyard rears in the mail the other day so as soon as I get the car back I'll start to tear into it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

fair enough http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif suspense is killing me haha


----------



## Sean2e (Sep 1, 2006)

any updates on this thing?


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Sean2e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sean2e* »_any updates on this thing?

Not really. Evolution Audio is taking a little longer than I thought on the car, but it will be done at the absolute LATEST by the 8th. I got the cage all bolted in and some other stuff squared away, but nothing real serious. Basically when the car gets done at Evolution, all I will need to do is install the bags and it will be pretty much where I want it to be for the most part...
This is minus the whole wheel/tire issue. I am going to wait to see the stance after the bags are installed with the current wheel/tire combo and depending on that I may have to scratch the whole big lip thing. Or if it is close, I will go with a smaller series tire to allow me to go lower and to allow the wheels to such in and camber in a bit more.


----------



## Sean2e (Sep 1, 2006)

well it sounds like its gonna be insane..cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_Basically when the car gets done at Evolution, all I will need to do is install the bags and it will be pretty much where I want it to be for the most part...

Let me know when you're ready.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Let me know when you're ready.









For sure bro! Will do. I'll keep checking in with the shop to get a good idea of when it's dome. I'll keep you posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (Jesster)*

can't wait to see this on bagyards. and I want to see if those rears are gonna tuck to give me an idea on what to do next. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weeman11 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (gunch)*

hurry up


_Modified by Weeman11 at 5:16 PM 5-1-2009_


----------



## lookEVO (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: (pepsicolla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pepsicolla* »_Just to elaborate a bit,
I dismounted thousands of tires while working there. To save time i wouldn't remove the valve stem, instead preferring to keep the air in the tire and use the tire machine to break the bead still inflated. This was generally frowned upon because its not very safe and theres a chance of damaging the tire. Even using a Coats 40/40 or a Coats 50/50 rim clamp touchless changer, it was not always possible to break an inflated bead with the changers bead breaker. However, any tire stretched was extremely easy to unseat. 
Unlikely as it may be, i congratulate you on the build and hope everything works out well.









you do realize that trying to remove a tire with a machine and driving are way different? Im an ASE Master Tech... have done tires for YEARS, and i would say that normal tires were a BILLION times easier to unseat than stretched or low pro tires...


----------



## a2_cruiser (May 8, 2004)

*Re: (lookEVO)*

looks good jess. LOL got the exhaust on and the water pump went out the next day. I should use this down time to fix that bumper and get it painted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forenzo (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (D.C. Design)*

Stop by Scott's shop when you get it back Jess
Forrest needs to see this in person, soon!
(he needs motivation to finish the imola)


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (a2_cruiser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2_cruiser* »_looks good jess. LOL got the exhaust on and the water pump went out the next day. I should use this down time to fix that bumper and get it painted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Haha ouch dude... that's brutal. But yeah definitely... get that bumper on asap! No good rolling around with a broken bumper


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Forenzo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forenzo* »_Stop by Scott's shop when you get it back Jess
Forrest needs to see this in person, soon!
(he needs motivation to finish the imola)

Haha I will definitely be stopping by the shop asap! I need to have Scott looks some things over since I'm throwing a CEL for some reason since the motor install.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Jesster)*

Some pics of the audio install/seat delete. I will have better pics when everything on the interior is buttoned up, but these should do for now!
Start of the seat delete








Making the curve to match up with the bottom of the rear seat
















Getting close








Carpeted








Still utilize all the trunk space and can access the spare!
















Amp and factory 6 disc changer








Pokin'.
















Oh, they also did a trunk popper for me since that was shaved when I did the bodywork. Works like a charm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Jesster at 12:16 PM 5-11-2009_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Jesster)*

I love it! Props for going with the stealthy/OEM look with the smaller stereo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've never been a big fan of huge stereos, so this makes me happy.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

legit sir. 
cant wait to see it all finished.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (audi666)*

looking good, I have never liked a rear seat delete on a four door, but you pulled it off tastefully. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (gunch)*

thanks for showing the detail to that seat delete, i need an idea for my gti http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and i really like your work on this car, very clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

Is that an autopower roll bar with a custom X bar? I didnt think autopower offered X bars.


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

i am really digging the rollbar, i wanted to do that to mine a while ago


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_Is that an autopower roll bar with a custom X bar? I didnt think autopower offered X bars.









It's actually an Autotech roll bar... not autopower. Looked into autopower but I got a good deal on this so I couldn't pass it up. Plus the X bar is tits!


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Jesster)*

Teasin'.
















































And... after a long day of work today this I needed one of these


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

The interior turned out great! Are you sticking with the black trim? It would almost flow better with the wood grain or maybe leather wrapped


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

wow, its coming together like a mofo. the rollbar is tits, the rear seat area is a great idea. love the brown interior.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (goody6691)*

Interior is awesome. Sent you an _IM_


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

LOVE the seats, did you just ask Status to make you them? whatd they run?
only things i'm not feelin' is the R32 steering wheel and the amount of poke, i love the stretch n' poke method,i just think there's a liiiittle too much in your case.
gnarly work though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hope to see it at a show soon


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (Dumpd30v)*

comin' together dude! sweet!


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

wow, love the color choice on seats, I only wish I could get away with that. one of my favorites. can't wait to see this thing on air, and if those rears will tuck in? they might....


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_
It's actually an Autotech roll bar... not autopower. Looked into autopower but I got a good deal on this so I couldn't pass it up. Plus the X bar is tits!


where did you get the bar? i cant find it on there site.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_
where did you get the bar? i cant find it on there site.

The cage is actually from a MK3 jetta/golf. I modified the mounting points so that they would work in the S4. Pretty crazy how well it fits eh?


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Jesster)*

one of kind for sure


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (goody6691)*

Took a break from working on the car today and my roommate Jared helped me build up a fixed gear. Pretty stoked about the way it turned out. Can't wait to find a rack for the S4 and have this sitting on top. Anyone have any suggestions for a rack?
My Bike:
































Jared's Bike:


























_Modified by Jesster at 6:57 PM 5-17-2009_


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

OE rack of course.

clean!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (OWENthatsmyname)*

those bikes are so pimp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

OE racks are the cleanest looking. I love mine


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_OE racks are the cleanest looking. I love mine 

x2, and definitely go with the oe barracuda bike racks to, so sick!


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (OWENthatsmyname)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OWENthatsmyname* »_OE rack of course.

clean!


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weeman11 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (Dowskeet)*

I took some pics with an actual camera other than jess's cell phone all the time. 








































































Oh and then we put the rabbit rack on top. Has potential....
















By the way the rabbit is for sale (had to throw that in)


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (Weeman11)*

very sweet car. And so is the bunny


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Lowduberz)*

kinda too much poke, everthing else is spot on


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (goody6691)*

Chrome old school rack/basket with stained wood. DO IT
And how much for you to get that roll bar and cut it + shipping to me , k thanks.














I love it


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

i agree with goody, if only there was less poke. everything else is amazingly perfect


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sum1namedjames* »_i agree with goody, if only there was less poke. everything else is amazingly perfect









I know....


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (Jesster)*

are you still thinking of swapping lips?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Jess, please paint the wheels some sort of brown/tan/copper/beige color to match the interior


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_Jess, please paint the wheels some sort of brown/tan/copper/beige color to match the interior









Already in the works







Got the tires off yesterday and pulling the wheels apart for powdercoat tomorrow!


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

Any pics of the Bagyard rears?


----------



## michael66899 (Feb 23, 2007)

Coming along man, can't wait to see it with the wheels finished up, and that interior is tits. By the way Jared this is Michael from the formula team, hit me up on here whenever you guys are getting a little meet together.


_Modified by michael66899 at 3:00 PM 5-20-2009_


----------



## A4_2.8tuner (Sep 16, 2004)

lookin good dude. wish i could see it in person at waterwerks.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_
I know....









sorry my comment made you smash your brains in


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

No need to smash the brains in. Get some 195-45's on the rear.








Although they are crazy poking, i love the lip and understand why it would be hard for you to downsize the lip. If only they tucked in the arch!!


----------



## bb2001s4 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_
Already in the works







Got the tires off yesterday and pulling the wheels apart for powdercoat tomorrow!

While you do that...cant you just get smaller lips for the wheels?
None the less car looks good!!!


_Modified by bb2001s4 at 8:00 AM 5-21-2009_


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

I sure hope you don't plan on running stock seat belts with those Status buckets. I run the same seats in my A4 and harnesses are needed... especially for the lap belt part.


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (A4robm)*

I think the rears you might be able to pull off. Due to the IRS, they will suck way in once it's on bags and the height drastically gets lower. 
My rears are 18x8.5 et8 (on stock fenders) and they poke a good bit, but once the psi goes down in the rear they will tuck way up into the wheel well.
The fronts do not look like they will work on the other hand. If I were in your position I'd try a smaller tire.









Edit:
Do you have lines shaved in the side of your head? ? 








If so that's rad cuz so do I. hahahaa


_Modified by Taj Franz at 5:49 PM 5-21-2009_


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (A4robm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4robm* »_I sure hope you don't plan on running stock seat belts with those Status buckets. I run the same seats in my A4 and harnesses are needed... especially for the lap belt part. 

Why wouldn't you be able to run the stock seat belt? I've seen multiple S4's with Pole Positions and the stock belt. Take the belt latch that is attached to the stock seats, attach it to the aftermarket buckets and there you go. You can go further and put it into the hole on the outside part of the seat so it goes right over the lap.


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_
Why wouldn't you be able to run the stock seat belt? I've seen multiple S4's with Pole Positions and the stock belt. Take the belt latch that is attached to the stock seats, attach it to the aftermarket buckets and there you go. You can go further and put it into the hole on the outside part of the seat so it goes right over the lap.

I know it can be done, but on a deep seat like the Status it is not anywhere near being safe. I ran stock seat belts on my Sparcos, then I got the Status Ring seats. The hip bolsters are about 10" deep. A stock lap belt is meant to have your hips as a high point so it catches in a crash. If he puts his lap belt over the bolsters it will not even be touching his lap


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (A4robm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4robm* »_
I know it can be done, but on a deep seat like the Status it is not anywhere near being safe. I ran stock seat belts on my Sparcos, then I got the Status Ring seats. The hip bolsters are about 10" deep. A stock lap belt is meant to have your hips as a high point so it catches in a crash. If he puts his lap belt over the bolsters it will not even be touching his lap










Pwnt. Schroth Harnesses worked well for me.


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_
Pwnt. Schroth Harnesses worked well for me.









Sounds like you have a quickfit Schroth system. That is not using the stock belts... just the stock mounting points. Completely different


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (A4robm)*

I'll probably be running harnesses since I accidentally sold my seat belt buckles with my stock seats... haha. Didn't even think about it until a few days after I sold them and the guy didn't want to give them back to me.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_I think the rears you might be able to pull off. Due to the IRS, they will suck way in once it's on bags and the height drastically gets lower. 
My rears are 18x8.5 et8 (on stock fenders) and they poke a good bit, but once the psi goes down in the rear they will tuck way up into the wheel well.
The fronts do not look like they will work on the other hand. If I were in your position I'd try a smaller tire.










Yeah that's my plan. I am thinking of going with 225/35/17 Falken 452's. Going to be a reallllly small tire but I think that will allow me to go lowest and will allow the wheels to suck in as much as possible. I'm also just took them apart for powdercoating so they'll definitely look different in a few days. The red doesn't really fit the theme of the car so I am going with something that will flow a little btter.

_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_
Do you have lines shaved in the side of your head? ? If so that's rad cuz so do I. hahahaa


Hahahahhaa yeah dude! That's so sick. Check it... close up of that pic. Best one of the lines I could find:


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Jesster)*

Oh and the fronts can come in quite a bit because I am running a large spacer on the back of the Fikse's that I can have machined down to achieve the right stance. I have maybe 1/4-1/2" I could take off the back and still have clearance of my brakes. It's mainly the rears I'm concerned about but I think that once the car is on bags with smaller tires they will suck in enough. If not, I can always try adjustable rear control arms to add some negative camber... we'll see


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Jesster)*

aint nothing gonna bring those rears in enough to tuck


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_aint nothing gonna bring those rears in enough to tuck









Haha I know. I don't want them to tuck by any means. I just don't want them to poke as much as they are.


----------



## Weeman11 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_aint nothing gonna bring those rears in enough to tuck









Are you sure??????






























haha


----------



## Theevilson007 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (Weeman11)*

Painting wheels FTL ewww


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Theevilson007)*

nice lookin rack....








make them wheels work.... do some hw... and fix it with some crazy streched tires.... im pretty sure it could work


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

bump...reply on vortex about your carlsons


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (keychain12)*

looks tits dude, im interested to see what you have in store for new wheel scheme


----------



## GregN96 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*

What wheels are these?????


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (GregN96)*

b5 RS4s without centercaps


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sum1namedjames* »_b5 RS4s without centercaps

They're actually RS4 DTM's... close enough though


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Jesster)*

Shift boot=Complete. Also shaved the R badge on the steering wheel.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Jesster)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . In my opinion the R wheel is a little bulky, not bad looking though. A RS4 flat bottom steering wheel with brown perforated leather would be crazy.


----------



## 95SIXPOT (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (Jesster)*

Yeah, Jess is right. I had Hartmann DTM Reps on there before I sold it to him. Car looks great Jess! I'm glad to see its coming along. Man its been a while. Dude, loving the interior scheme.








-Alex


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_
They're actually RS4 DTM's... close enough though









oh word. im really loving that interior. and i like that steering wheel, its so unique http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

very sexy car great work you have done


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (cleanA3)*

Dropped the wheels off for powdercoat yesterday... will have them back within 5 days.... color is going to be a surprise http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also... now that the S4 project is getting close to wrapping up... I got the new project in the shop so I can get ready to start tearing into her


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Jesster)*















Jess you're crazy. Is that an 80? please tell me its just getting bags and like some Chromed out RS's or something sick like that.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Jesster)*

Next project is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

hotdamn.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_














Jess you're crazy. Is that an 80? please tell me its just getting bags and like some Chromed out RS's or something sick like that. 


Haha that car is my inspiration dude. Mine is a 1972 Audi 100 but they're really similar. I'd love to have this thing on switches but the S4 has kind of broken the bank so it may have to wait a bit. First is a motor swap of some kind... the motor in there is out of commission so I am planning on putting something in there. I don't really care what goes in... just something that makes the car run solid and is reliable. I'll be doing a bit of bodywork to clean up some of the dents and then the car will get resprayed. I was thinking about just keeping the wheels that are on there and slamming it on some whitewalls until I can justify dropping some $$$ on bags and wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Sick, wasnt sure if it was an 80 or 100, I dont really know older audis all that well








the wheels on it arnt bad, would definitely look dope slammed on them with a straight body. 
greg recently sold his car after totally building it up over winter and showing it at UD09.. was a clean car


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

Car is coming along great Jess!


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

Can't wait to see those wheels when they're done.
new project is a sweetheart too. nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rennis)*

Thanks everyone. Got out to the shop today with Jared and installed the Bagyard rears....
























Installed:








Interior... I hate how in certain lights the Audi/VW interior looks blue
















Re-dyed the rear decklid








And realized I hadn't posted a recent one of the motor so why not...... I'm bored.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

I think I know what color the wheels are gonna be now.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I think I know what color the wheels are gonna be now.









I have a good ida, but he sent me a pm last week with a few different options so we'll have to wait and see








Jess, I cant wait to see this thing in person, your ass better be cruising up to GC with us this year


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I think I know what color the wheels are gonna be now.









u = geneeous


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Jess, I cant wait to see this thing in person, your ass better be cruising up to GC with us this year









Haha for sure.... I was already planning on it


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

So here is the question of the day....
Thinking of going with 225/35/17's on my 17x10's (all four). Only concern is that the overall diameter of the wheel/tire will not be big enough and fill out the wheel well, but I guess it is just a gamble I am going to have to take. The nice thing about a 225/35 is that it is low profile and it will still be really stretched (I have a 225/45 on there now) so hopefully since I will be able to go lower the wheels will not poke so much. Anyone opposed to this idea or have a better size suggestion?
Then the debate is between Falken 452s or Yokohama S drives. Price is the same..... just can't decide. I had 452s a few times before and loved them, but was thinking about trying something new. Discuss.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

What about 225/40s?


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

The 452s and the S Drives both aren't offered in 225/40/17s as far as I know. I even looked into other brands, but it seems like for some reason 225/40 isn't a popular size in 17" wheels... only ones I could find were not even close to what I was wanting to run which is why I looked into the 35 series.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

I think instead of wasting your money on different tires you should just accept the fact that those wheels don't fit very well and get some different lips.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

Haha I feel you. I honestly think they will work though. The fronts can come in when I remove the spacer off of the front wheel... just have to figure out how much clearance I'll need with the suspension components. The only thing I'm really worried about is the rear. And with adjustable control arms... or maybe even without... I really think I'll be able to pull them off. It's hard to say though...


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

what about 215/45 instead?


----------



## wdbdy2000s4 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_Installed:









you're missing some bolts.








Your car looks sick. You should be able to bring those rears in a little, I got 19x9.5s in my wheel wells. Btw, your car had been my inspiration:








Soo jealous of your stepped lips.


_Modified by wdbdy2000s4 at 9:18 AM 6-6-2009_


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

215/45 or 215/40 would probably work. I have a 215/45 fk452 on a 17x9. Another inch of wheel would probably make the tire look perfectly stretched. Let me know if you want a pic


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Gabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_215/45 or 215/40 would probably work. I have a 215/45 fk452 on a 17x9. Another inch of wheel would probably make the tire look perfectly stretched. Let me know if you want a pic

Would you mind posting the pic of your 215/45 on the 9? I am just curious to see what it looks like. I might try a 215/40 like you guys mentioned instead of the 225/35 just so that I have a bit larger overall diameter to fill up the wheel wells, but will still be able to go low since they will be really stretched.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wdbdy2000s4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wdbdy2000s4* »_
Btw, your car had been my inspiration:


Thanks man! Your car looks really sick.... don't think I've ever seen it before. Do you have a link to more pics? Or just post them in here... I don't mind


----------



## wdbdy2000s4 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_Do you have a link to more pics? Or just post them in here... I don't mind









here you go







: 
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...74662
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...89069


_Modified by wdbdy2000s4 at 7:12 AM 6-7-2009_


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Yea I'll get you a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Gabe.)*

Heres a pic of my wheels (9") with the same tires 215-45/R17 (Falken ZIEX 512)










_Modified by AEB A4 at 10:39 AM 6-8-2009_


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Awesome car / buildup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weeman11 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Gabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_


Do you have any shots from the side of the car


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Weeman11)*








Teaser pic of the wheels... more updates later today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

The Fiske are going to look sick!
Here is a ****ty side pic of my car, I haven't gone out to take pictures yet this season.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Gabe.)*

Let the mayhem begin
















So bare with me on this... this wood in the spare tire well is just here temporarily. Didn't have the right tools to cut everything properly, so we just made it work. It's all covered by the seat delete anyway so it's not a huge deal.








Got the water trap and compressor all hooked up








Mounted the pressure switch and the gauge sender for the tank








Next, we assembled all the valves








Made good use of the old car phone mount and now have the switchbox mounted there







If you've never seen the OEM B5 carphone mount it is pretty sweet... press the little button and the whole assembly flips forward like so
















Then we mounted the valves and got all the lines ran to them
















Fronts are in








Then Porsche wanted to see the stance.... 








So we thought we'd give her a preview of what it was going to look like








































































Stance is right where I wanted it to be for the most part and I'm going to go with 225/35s. I haven't cut any of the rain tray yet either, so I am going to see how it sits with the tires on there and will probably end up making a few cuts.
Was a super long day of work but we made some good progress. Not bad for a couple a shoemakers...
Opinions welcome










_Modified by Jesster at 9:58 PM 6-10-2009_


----------



## stolzy (Apr 4, 2008)

wow jess the car is coming along amazingly.
great choice on the wheels. sooooo sick
see it at leavenworth


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (stolzy)*

holy **** jess







cant wait to see it dude.


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

wow


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (V.R.6.i.c.k)*

Very nice, great improvement from the red centers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

wow, those wheels like a thousand times better now. get tires asap


----------



## a2_cruiser (May 8, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

looks damn good. 
money is in the mail for the water pump t belt so lets hope i get more then half a day out of that exhaust this time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (a2_cruiser)*

holy craaaaaaaaaaaaaap, thats insane http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

Looks sick Jess! I'll be up in Bham in the next few weeks so we'll need to hang out


----------



## A4_2.8tuner (Sep 16, 2004)

looks good Jess. i think we need to do a PS together


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (A4_2.8tuner)*

wheels came out so sick, eleventy billion times better than the red.


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (goody6691)*

******** sick.
From here, it almost looks like those fronts will work at those et's. The rears...
maybe not. 
When I let my rears down they totally suck in. (18x8.5 et8 215-35-18- Stock arches)
The tire actually "pops" in once the arch sits on it with some weight. 
I'd watch out for that though; it could possibly mess up your fresh paint. It chipped mine up. 
I cut my rain tray to allow for the upper control arms last week. It'll tuck rim on 18's now.
The subframe still has about 1/2" to come down before it's resting on the pavement and the control arms aren't holding it up anymore. I have an idea where it's getting caught up. I'm doing some more cutting this weekend. 
I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Taj Franz)*

those wheels are SO much better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (stolzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stolzy* »_wow jess the car is coming along amazingly.
great choice on the wheels. sooooo sick
see it at leavenworth









that would be sick
I think there may be another bagged Audi getting "debuted" on the Leavenworth drive.


----------



## ChiNoah (Sep 1, 2005)

Good work, this thread is tight. nice doggy, too.


----------



## Weeman11 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (rennis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rennis* »_
that would be sick
I think there may be another bagged Audi getting "debuted" on the Leavenworth drive.









Who's???? please tell me its you


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (rennis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rennis* »_I think there may be another bagged Audi getting "debuted" on the Leavenworth drive.









if darrick gets his ass in gear and gets the fronts in.


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
if darrick gets his ass in gear and gets the fronts in.

exactly.
Weeman; no, not me. I is not baller status.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (rennis)*

To clarify:
Rhett /= Baller


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_To clarify:
Rhett /= Baller


thanks for pointing that out capt


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (rennis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rennis* »_
I think there may be another bagged Audi getting "debuted" on the Leavenworth drive.









What is this mystery bagged Audi and why do I not know about it!?
Or is it the grey A6 with the peanut butter colored interior? If it is I will be stoked! I've always wanted to bag a C6 A6... I love those cars. There is a black one on the east coast with black MAEs that just got bagged. It is absolute sex!


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_
wanted to bag a C6 A6... I love those cars. There is a black one on the east coast with black MAEs that just got bagged. 

Pics/Link ?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_
Pics/Link ?


----------



## A4_2.8tuner (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_
What is this mystery bagged Audi and why do I not know about it!?
Or is it the grey A6 with the peanut butter colored interior? If it is I will be stoked! I've always wanted to bag a C6 A6... I love those cars. There is a black one on the east coast with black MAEs that just got bagged. It is absolute sex!

there will be like at least 5 bagged cars there...its becoming quite the "in" thing to do now










_Modified by A4_2.8tuner at 12:19 PM 6-17-2009_


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

wheels look great...
i hope the tires work out. i would do 215's


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (A4_2.8tuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4_2.8tuner* »_there will be like at least 5 bagged cars there...its becoming quite the "in" thing to do now









There will be more than that there


----------



## A4_2.8tuner (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
There will be more than that there









i meant audis, forgot to clarify, my bad mr. travy








btw, see you friday mornin bright and early Trav


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4_2.8tuner* »_
i meant audis, forgot to clarify, my bad mr. travy








btw, see you friday mornin bright and early Trav


haha werd, ya I know of one more car that just got finished that will be there... not an audi though








yup, see you tomorrow







well actually ill be down there later today if you guys wanna grab dinner/beers


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

GOOD NEWS AND BAD NEWS:
Good news you ask? Everything is installed... tires, wheels, air management, bags, interior.... the car is virtually where I want it to be minus a few small things. Had to leave the tires up next to heaters overnight last night in order to get them to stretch on the rears... pretty crazy but we got them to work! Discount tire here in Bellingham saved me... awesome guys and wouldn't give up until they got them on. Took them home this morning and mounted them and lowered the car.... the stance is perfect








And the bad news? I have a leak somewhere in the suspension and I have no idea where it is at... it's a pretty large one too. The car won't even stay raised up to max height for more than 10 minutes







Hopefully I can find it tonight or tomorrow otherwise it will be no Leavenworth drive for me










_Modified by Jesster at 4:21 PM 6-18-2009_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

Go to the store ASAP and buy a spray bottle (like for your hair). Fill it with a teaspoon of dish soap and hot water.
Go around spraying every connection and look for bubbles.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

we need pictures


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sum1namedjames)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sum1namedjames* »_we need pictures









Yup, we do


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

Oh hai.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

That car literally just put a smile on my face.







My god I love it.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

very proper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sum1namedjames)*

congrats Jess. Looks tits. 
Oh, and before anyone else can say it, **** the haters.
there will be many!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

Car looks insane man! Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

A lot more impressed than I thought I was going to be!! Looks great, cant wait to see it this weekend.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*

Looks pretty good. A little too much poke for my taste, but I can still dig it.








I take it your found your leak(s)?


----------



## stolzy (Apr 4, 2008)

amazing jess
when i saw the first pic i couldnt scroll down anymore. your car is perfect
will you at least be bringing the car the bellevue for the public to drool on hahah


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (stolzy)*

effing amazing dude! i absolutely LOVE this car. hope i get to see it tomorrow on the Leavenworth cruise!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (pendulum)*

Ill.
Get them fronts in and down homie !


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Taj Franz)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was kinda sad when I saw you lived across the country and I will never see this beauty in person


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

wow








I love you dude







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

looks great very sweet car


----------



## .:Rudeboy (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Lowduberz)*

Impressive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

holy ****ing **** that is absolutely ****ing sick!


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Dumpd30v)*

beyond awesome


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

And I didn't think it could get any better...
Man was I wrong. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (SprintA3)*

i never thought you could pull off those wheels. the color is insane. great work.


----------



## sixfiveoh (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (goody6691)*

jaw dropping. that interior makes me drool.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (sixfiveoh)*

Thanks everyone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Really makes me feel good that all the hard work we've been putting in is appreciated. More pics from this weekend....


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

looks so good. MORE PICS!
i wanna see some more interior pics.
whats the ET on the fikses?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (OWENthatsmyname)*

favorite b5 hands down


----------



## BreakmywalletB6 (Jun 19, 2009)

*wow*

just read the whole build (linked from e46fanatics.com)
love it bro. looks so dope


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: wow (BreakmywalletB6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BreakmywalletB6* »_just read the whole build (linked from e46fanatics.com)
love it bro. looks so dope

Thanks man... do you have a link to where you found mine on e46fanatics.com?


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: wow (Jesster)*

Oh, and some more pics


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_favorite b5 hands down









Couldnt agree more. 
PVW material? I think so.


----------



## boosted-bora (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

cars is super dope bro...In was just linked from E46 as well even though i have been on here for years I somehow missed this one


----------



## bimmerchop (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: wow (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_
Thanks man... do you have a link to where you found mine on e46fanatics.com?

I posted it in this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forum.e46fanatics.com/s...e=127
Post #2528 & #2530


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

hahaha I love all the haters on Quattroworld.... http://forums.quattroworld.com/s4/msgs/22699.phtml
""Jesster" is an appropriate user name, because that suspension is a bad joke!"
"If he threw on some Iforged wheels or some hre's with normal tires it would be sick"


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_
PVW material? I think so.

times infinity


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_hahaha I love all the haters on Quattroworld.... http://forums.quattroworld.com/s4/msgs/22699.phtml
""Jesster" is an appropriate user name, because that suspension is a bad joke!"
"If he threw on some Iforged wheels or some hre's with normal tires it would be sick"

Hahahaha welcome to my life dude. I have been on Audiworld since I was 15 and that is the kind of crap I have been dealing with for the past 6 years until I found my real friends here at vortex





















They actually are taking it pretty well... i was expecting alot worse of reactions. You should see some of the MASSIVE drama threads that have been started about me on that site it's crazy










_Modified by Jesster at 9:49 AM 6-22-2009_


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

12!

_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_
I found my real friends here at vortex























http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

Love it Jess! I'll be in town this weekend, maybe we can meet up. I'll text you!


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilGreenJeTTaGiRL* »_Love it Jess! I'll be in town this weekend, maybe we can meet up. I'll text you!

Yeah do it! That would be sweet.
Oh, and where the heck were you this weekend?!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_Oh, and where the heck were you this weekend?! 

at home being gay sleeping. I called her at like 8 and told her to come too


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
at home being gay sleeping. I called her at like 8 and told her to come too 

What a hoe.


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_
Oh, and where the heck were you this weekend?! 

Was down in Portland Thursday and Friday for a wedding, drove Travy's drunk ass home super late friday night/saturday morning but was WAY too tired and exhausted to make the LW cruise on 3 hours of sleep. Im sad i didnt make it but i pretty much slept all day Saturday and Sunday and am finally feeling back to normal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilGreenJeTTaGiRL* »_
Was down in Portland Thursday and Friday for a wedding, drove Travy's drunk ass home super late friday night/saturday morning but was WAY too tired and exhausted to make the LW cruise on 3 hours of sleep. Im sad i didnt make it but i pretty much slept all day Saturday and Sunday and am finally feeling back to normal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I drove part of the way home so you could sleep, I wasnt THAT drunk...








drunk ass was saturday in LW


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

wow... a lot of work went into that bad boy...


----------



## SWINFORD (Jun 18, 2009)

This car is amazing!!!!!


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

wow, amazing build!!
loveeeeeeeeeee the car!


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

Love it Jesster. Nice work man!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (A4robm)*















You car gives me wood.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

beautiful. im not a fan of the poke or whatever, but the colors and quality are amazing. great job


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (PreMier)*

By far the best looking b5 I think I've ever seen. I am about to sell my A4, but after seeing this..... huge inspiration to keep it.


----------



## 95SIXPOT (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

Jess the car turned out sicky man! I can't believe it looks SO different than when it was parked at my place here in Utah over a year ago... Congrats! Love everything about it. I can't wait to show people here what my old car has turned in to. 
-alex








Love this shot Jess-










_Modified by 95SIXPOT at 8:23 AM 6-23-2009_


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Congrads on being on HellaFlush dude!
http://fatlace.com/hellaflush/....html


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wnb800)*

Might as well post some more I've run across that people have posted the past few days








































Me, the girlfriend, Kayla, Thatcher








Rolling










_Modified by Jesster at 1:44 PM 6-23-2009_


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

got a cute butt

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

I want to see some rollers.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_I want to see some rollers. 

Soon my friend!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_
Soon my friend!


I heard. I gave a certain photographer your number since he wanted to shoot it


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
I heard. I gave a certain photographer your number since he wanted to shoot it









Hahaha yeah we chatted on the phone yesterday... he's coming up on Monday


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_
Hahaha yeah we chatted on the phone yesterday... he's coming up on Monday










haha he told me, I was bull****ting with him yesterday for awhile too on my way home from work. He sounded pretty stoked to shoot it too


----------



## Pouzar (May 8, 2009)

What is the colour code for the outer piece on the rims ?


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

Yo man.
Your trunk lid...
Is that a 96 lid with the handle/keyhole/light area removed and the rest just shaved and smoothed?
Do you have license plate lights? 

and
Damnnnn look how high those bagyard go in the rear !









$tuntin


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_Yo man.
Your trunk lid...
Is that a 96 lid with the handle/keyhole/light area removed and the rest just shaved and smoothed?
Do you have license plate lights? 


Yep... exactly. Everything shaved and smoothed... no lights. I think it's technically illegal but whatever.w


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

Jester - I didnt think those wheels were going to fit right but its pulled off very well man. Looks very unique and classy. Congrats.
Question: Is that as low as it gets.


----------



## Thatcher (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

nice meeting you this past weekend Jess, car looks KILLARRRRR. Let me know when you are ready to do some more brainstorming about the wheels for next season


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Thatcher)*

This car is definitely the epitome of everything baller. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
However, I would not use all the same ingredients in my recipe.


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

this car is the ( . )( . )


----------



## MidaV (Jun 28, 2009)

You make me proud to live in Washington


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (MidaV)*

I wish I had seen this thread while it was in its prime







Your car looks great. What are you studying at WWU? I went there for 2 years to study Design. I miss it alot


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Jesster's Build Thread (Jesster)*

watching







just started my build


----------



## Weeman11 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Jesster's Build Thread (TheyCallMeARI)*

i'm away for a couple weeks, and this thread gets viewed over 20,000 times while i'm gone. holy s**t, officially the dopest thread of 09


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

this hunk of terd gonna be at waterfest?


----------



## Weeman11 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (Dumpd30v)*

why don't any of your pictures work


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Weeman11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weeman11* »_why don't any of your pictures work

Can't figure out how to lower the bandwidth on my photobucket and I don't want to pay for an account. I've deleted so many pics but that doesn't seem to work.... anyone know how to fix that?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

ya sign up for another free one and upload some of the pics to that one







I have like 4 different free photobuckets








you comin down here this weekend jess? bbq on friday night, and show's on sunday


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
you comin down here this weekend jess? bbq on friday night, and show's on sunday

Yooo... I'm showing my car on Sunday but still trying to figure out when to come down there. Probably will end up coming down either Saturday night and staying the night or just cruise down in the morning... we'll see. Are you showing too? You better be. I don't want to sit around in 80 degree weather by myself all day


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_
Are you showing too? You better be. I don't want to sit around in 80 degree weather by myself all day









Trav's not showing but we'll all be there for at least most of the day!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_
Yooo... I'm showing my car on Sunday but still trying to figure out when to come down there. Probably will end up coming down either Saturday night and staying the night or just cruise down in the morning... we'll see. Are you showing too? You better be. I don't want to sit around in 80 degree weather by myself all day










As of right now I dont plan on showing. Could change on sunday morning but I highly doubt that


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

amazing build... great looking ride. so what was the final outcome of the wheels with the changes in lips and width... what are the final sizes and what tires did you decide to run?
looks amazing and im kind of having a hard time figuring what to run on my 10s.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*


----------



## Weeman11 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Soooo how'd did you place????













_Modified by Weeman11 at 7:58 PM 7-20-2009_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Weeman11)*

2nd in b5 class iirc


----------



## Weeman11 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

who took the W. was it that santorin blue a4 with pulled fenders... 
if so http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
It is a nice car but come on


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Weeman11)*

jess probably didnt win because he doesnt have high beams


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sum1namedjames* »_jess probably didnt win because he doesnt have high beams

















I would like to see some pics of the first place winner.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

was it the europrojectz santorin 2.8? A42.8tuner or something...


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_was it the europrojectz santorin 2.8? A42.8tuner or something...

Yes... From the Waterwerks placing thread: 

_Quote, originally posted by *A4_2.8tuner* »_
yeah thats what i heard.
I was actually announced as placing third, only to find out that i ACTUALLY got 1st in B5 a4/s4 as well as Best of Show-Audi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

**However, a ton of the awards that were given out, were announced in the wrong order (3rd place winners announced and given 1st place trophies, and 1st placers given and announceed as 3rd place, etc), so the official place rankings havent been announced yet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

Corrrrect. I took second... congrats to Brian for bringing home 1st and best Audi. When they first announced the hibiscus A4 had won first I was super upset. I knew for a fact that me and Brian deserved a higher place than him. However, when I found out they messed everything up it made a little more sense. I think Brian deserved to take home the trophy for sure... his car is definitely more of a show car. Mine is something that is just out there and different. Brian had everything dialed in to get him the most points, including display and cleanliness of the car. Overall I was pleased with the results. 
Pics of said cars...
This is the car they announced had won first place, but then I guess it actually recieved third. Nice car, but I was a little bummed when I heard that
















Here is the car that took first:








And lastly... just a few random pics of my car that I've found people have taken from the show. I'm sure more will pop up and I will post them as I find them:


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Jesster)*

car looks great....
you can't be mad that you took seecond... both cars have a ton of time and money into them. the only thing that your car has that his does not is bags. their both awsome cars.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_
you can't be mad that you took seecond... both cars have a ton of time and money into them. the only thing that your car has that his does not is bags. their both awsome cars.

i wouldnt dare take away from either car, but like jess said, brians car is a show car. it has also been a work in progress for quite a long time from what i can tell. so those little things that arent 'perfect' the first time around have probably been worked out.
both are looking great, and i like the hibiscus as well, its just not quite as much of an eye catcher


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

You lost cuz you don't have Aero Wipers







And you dont have a SICK show display that I could make you


----------



## A4_2.8tuner (Sep 16, 2004)

Jess,
From the pics i saw of the show, your car looked great! wish i coulda been there to see it. The judges told my roomate that it was going to be a tough decision between our two cars. My roomate kept me up to date throughout the day and when he called me with the original results, my heart sank probably like yours haha
glad they got it ironed out tho!
Hopefully we can get together next time i head up your direction and shoot some pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

as far as the other comments...i dont really feel i have anything to prove to anyone. I have a ton of work done to my car, all of which has been done by myself, and i pay as much attention to details as possible in every area (probably the pickiest person ever). So to each their own http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
While Jess and I have different styles to our cars, i feel that both cars were more than worthy of the win, and i would have been more than happy for jess if he won as well. 
oh and the car is not Santorin, its Porsche Aqua Blue








oh, and BTW Jess, these showed up today 











_Modified by A4_2.8tuner at 1:46 AM 7/22/2009_


----------



## Weeman11 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (A4_2.8tuner)*

are you gonna putting them on sliders or bolt them direct. Just a little FYI so your not frusterated, when jess and i were putting them in, we weren't able to use the hardware that came with the sliders, becuase you could not get a socket or wrench in to tighten the bolts. so we got some allen headed bolts of the same size. Also on the brackets when your attaching them to the seatback, its a little tricky to get them in the threads, just really take your time, becuase i almost messed up the fiberglass and then don't over tighten becuase you will crack the paint and fiberglass. I'm sure everything will be fine, i just would hate for something to happen those seats


----------



## A4_2.8tuner (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Weeman11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weeman11* »_are you gonna putting them on sliders or bolt them direct. Just a little FYI so your not frusterated, when jess and i were putting them in, we weren't able to use the hardware that came with the sliders, becuase you could not get a socket or wrench in to tighten the bolts. so we got some allen headed bolts of the same size. Also on the brackets when your attaching them to the seatback, its a little tricky to get them in the threads, just really take your time, becuase i almost messed up the fiberglass and then don't over tighten becuase you will crack the paint and fiberglass. I'm sure everything will be fine, i just would hate for something to happen those seats

i actually am just reusing the sliders from my Corbeau seats that i originally have. Just have to re-drill some holes in them so I can bolt the brackets on. not too much of a PITA...YET








Just waitin on my cousin to bring his drill over so i can get to mounting them in. The sliders are already bolted onto the seats, but i have to get those onto the floor brackets now. 
do you have any pics of what the status floor brackets look like? i wonder how similar they are to what Im usin from my corbeaus.
and yeah, i tried not to tighten the brackets TOO tight against the seat, as i didnt wanna crack the carbon fiber resin and what not!
Thanks for lookin out Jared http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by A4_2.8tuner at 1:44 PM 7-22-2009_


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (A4_2.8tuner)*

I was surprised Jess didn't win either but when I talked to one judge from that class it was pretty apparent that while Jess' car was both clean and had amazing paint and body work, he wasn't any better in that regard to the A4, which was probably his only chance to win. Both have fresh paint and perfect body-work...
The judge told me the A4 had more mods and the car was cleaner. Although even if Jess' car was AS clean as the A4, it would have probably still gone to the A4 due to clean mods and a more complete interior. (the judges were very impressed with the A4's interior...no surprise, the guys is a seat whore!







) 
I like both. Congrats to both of them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(sorry for not using your first name A4_2.8Tuner, I've never met you...no dissrespect intended.)


----------



## A4_2.8tuner (Sep 16, 2004)

name's Brian
no worries, Rhett (see i know you're name







)


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (Weeman11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weeman11* »_are you gonna putting them on sliders or bolt them direct. Just a little FYI so your not frusterated, when jess and i were putting them in, we weren't able to use the hardware that came with the sliders, becuase you could not get a socket or wrench in to tighten the bolts. so we got some allen headed bolts of the same size. Also on the brackets when your attaching them to the seatback, its a little tricky to get them in the threads, just really take your time, becuase i almost messed up the fiberglass and then don't over tighten becuase you will crack the paint and fiberglass. I'm sure everything will be fine, i just would hate for something to happen those seats

My Status rings bolted in fine with the hardware provided.


----------



## Weeman11 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (A4robm)*

solid mounting? or to the sliders. Because the sliders are what the hardware didn't work with, the heads of the bolts where too big. Maybe becuase jess got them directly through josh at status, maybe it was just a mistake... who knows


----------



## VDUBgirl. (May 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_ Me, the girlfriend, Kayla, Thatcher

















its about time i came across this thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (A4_2.8tuner)*

car looks absolutely insane man great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
people need to chill about 2.8tuner's car, he's beem around a long time i remember when you first got those wheels man. Both of these b5's make me wish i would have never sold mine


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (97audia4)*

Looked great at DF man. I'll post up my pics in a little. I can't believe you drove down from Bham. Baller status. 
And don't thank me for nominating you for longest drive hahahahaha







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



























_Modified by idwurks at 3:34 PM 9-15-2009_


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

How did you do at DF?


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (A4robm)*

It got 1st in the Audi class.


----------



## -GLXTACY- (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: (abt cup)*

car looks so good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (idwurks)*

lookin good homie


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

So for those that didn't know... took a little road trip down to L.A. from up here in NW Washington for Socal Dubfest and a photoshoot for Eurotuner.
Ended up coming home with four trophies from the show, two were people's choice awards for "biggest lips" and "longest distance traveled". The other two were for "1st place Audi" and then last but not least for "Best of Show!" I was so surprised when they said my name... I couldn't beleive it. The show was a blast and I guess I'll just let the pics do the talking from here. I'm going to whore all of the pics out that I can find








After arriving to LA... some creative tapework by yours truly

























At the show:

























































Best of show trophy:

















And last a few teasers from the photoshoot


























_Modified by Jesster at 7:11 PM 9-18-2009_


----------



## Hooded Warrior (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Jesster's Build Thread (Jesster)*

sickest **** ive seen all damn day... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Jesster's Build Thread (Hooded Warrior)*

Congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -GLXTACY- (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: Jesster's Build Thread (Gti.1love.1life)*

congrats man, cant wait to see the car in eurotuner! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Congrats dude, car is looking proper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Jesster's Build Thread (Hooded Warrior)*

Damn you let Eurotuner shoot your car? I would of held out for PVW


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Jesster's Build Thread (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_Damn you let Eurotuner shoot your car? I would of held out for PVW









Couple reasons I went with ET over PVW. First off, I freaking love the guys at ET. Greg and Sam are two of the coolest people I've ever met. I also thought it would be cool to go with Eurotuner because we can continue the story about my first car I had featured in the magazine and transition into my car now and how my style has changed (drastically!). Lastly, we also have a few unique things to my feature coming up that are different than all the others that have been featured in ET.... top secret though


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Jesster's Build Thread (Jesster)*

this car was built for a mag... glad that you got it thare! 
wish i had the money to do something like this


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

congrats on the win at DF, much deserved!
glad u made it down to LA for the show, loveedd seein it!
p.s. im in this pic








white t with sunglasses, LOL


----------



## a2_cruiser (May 8, 2004)

*Re: (Presns3)*

just noticed the trunk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (a2_cruiser)*

Congrats on the trophies Jess!


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

Sent you a PM Jess


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (A4robm)*

ZOMG! I'm FAMOUS!!!!
From October PVW:








From November Eurotuner:


----------



## geoj (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (Jesster)*

http://thoseguyss.blogspot.com...89397


----------



## Weeman11 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (geoj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geoj* »_http://thoseguyss.blogspot.com...89397

these guys are dope, hung out with them all day at dubfest


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Jesster)*

"hardcore b5 s4"


----------



## awdzach (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Jesster's Build Thread (Jesster)*

i wish my b5 looked like this i cant even afford coilovers


----------



## voll99vr (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Jesster's Build Thread (Gti.1love.1life)*

Loved this car from the first moment I saw. EFF the haters. this thing is inspiring. Awesome work dude.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Jesster's Build Thread (voll99vr)*

Car looks amazing Jess http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

Jesster Love your B5 man... can you give me a bit more info on your wheels? specs? offset? ect... ur stance Crushes kid. sickest B5 on the Tex.
KAOS


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

sickest b5 ever.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (lukasss)*

Teaser for those who haven't gotten it yet


----------



## -GLXTACY- (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: (Jesster)*

nice! cant wait to read it....mine should be here any day now! Congrats!


----------



## stoners vr6 (Mar 19, 2008)

Car's so hawt! Congrats on the eurotuner feature!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (stoners vr6)*

I have always loved this car, congrats on the ET cover!!


----------



## steve_perry (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: (colinisneat)*

congrats on et...again lol. keep up the good work bro


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (steve_perry)*

congrats man, i was real happy to see your car on the cover http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

it really is a sweet ass car


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Jess did I hear you already bought a new project car?


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

Welp... it's official. My car is for sale with NO RESERVE on ebay...








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...LX:IT










_Modified by Jesster at 3:10 PM 11-18-2009_


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

what are you actually looking to get for a price?


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Dumpd30v)*

Doesn't really matter to me... there is no reserve so whatever it sells for I will be happy. I'm just trying to make a bit of the money back that I have into it and I just need cash fast so that's why it's for sale on ebay


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_Doesn't really matter to me... there is no reserve so whatever it sells for I will be happy. I'm just trying to make a bit of the money back that I have into it and I just need cash fast so that's why it's for sale on ebay
























Damn, and you just finished her and she was in EuroTuner.. Sorry to hear that Jess, what are you looking to do next? Another B5?


----------



## ALLROAD VR (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: (NYEuroTuner)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (S4Bi-T)*

Thanks guys. Only one day left on the auction.... who knows what's going to happen.


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_Thanks guys. Only one day left on the auction.... who knows what's going to happen.

GL man.
PS, not that it matters, but were you happy with the photos in ET? I was kinda bummed by them. I thought it coulda looked better myself...


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (rennis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rennis* »_
GL man.
PS, not that it matters, but were you happy with the photos in ET? I was kinda bummed by them. I thought it coulda looked better myself...









thought the same thing when i saw the pics..
car just sold for 19k, a steal for someone if you ask me


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
thought the same thing when i saw the pics..


Same here. One of the pictures you cant almost see the car due to it being such a dark shot. 
You know we love your car though







congrats on the sale


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

Yeah I know what you guys mean.... wasn't exactly what I was expecting but I am still stoked none the less.
Anyway... turns out the guy who won the auction on eBay for my car is a total flake







New auction is being started tomorrow at 6pm and will be a seven day auction... hopefully this time the buyer pulls through


----------



## geoj (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (Jesster)*

Finally got around to pick this issue up, I look foward to read it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_Yeah I know what you guys mean.... wasn't exactly what I was expecting but I am still stoked none the less.
Anyway... turns out the guy who won the auction on eBay for my car is a total flake







New auction is being started tomorrow at 6pm and will be a seven day auction... hopefully this time the buyer pulls through









ahh thats ****ty... def worth the money.
hope the next buy pulls through.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (audi666)*

Been incredibly busy lately... but I'm still around







Since eBay buyers are garbage I decided to lower my asking price and list it on the forums so it will go to someone who will take care of the car for a steal of a price.... here is the link:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4736165


_Modified by Jesster at 11:11 AM 1-25-2010_


----------



## dancar420 (May 11, 2008)

gawd this thing is super insane I love it.


----------



## Sonic303 (Nov 13, 2009)

Sub'd for awesomeness :thumbup:


----------

